# Need thoughts on pedigree.



## blackgsd22 (Feb 10, 2016)

My black german shepherd is almost 8 months old now and I would like some insight and opinions from the people on this forum to help narrow down his potential pedigree. I got him from a backyard breeder and she informed me that his dad and mom were both working ddr lines, however after doing research I'm starting to think he has some czech in him. Below are some bullit points that may help you help me 

He is very nervy
he has extremely high ball and appetite drive
rushes the door and barks loud when hears a noise
build very lean
smaller head
straight back
hair on his back stands when he is chasing ball or barking at something
maybe weighs 60lbs
loose skin under neck
I know this impossible to pin down because of a million reasons but your insight would be appreciated. i've post pictures as well. Thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very handsome boy!! Could well be a mix of different working line sub-sets. Can't really tell from his looks. Those characteristics you listed could be from any dog, from any line, including show lines, and pet-lines. 

Do you have the registered names of the parents or grand-parents? You could do a search with the names and see if they are on the pedigree database.


----------



## blackgsd22 (Feb 10, 2016)

His parents are Father: Romulus vom Brock-Mother: Shotzie Lamarr Doerr. I know for a fact these are his parents because I was there when she was still nursing him. However, the breeder scammed me and never gave me his registration and I can't contact her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pedigree

Litter from Romulus vom Brock and Shotzie Lamarr Doerr


----------



## blackgsd22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Pedigree
> 
> Litter from Romulus vom Brock and Shotzie Lamarr Doerr


Thank you!!!


----------



## blackgsd22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jax, do you understand to read into the entire family tree. I'm just having trouble taking it all in. I would just like to know what traits and lines my dog should have based on its pedigree tree


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sire is all west German working lines. Some good stuff, but maybe not well combined. Don't have time to really go over it. 

Dam is a mix of west German working lines, then some poorly thought out working lines crossed with show lines. 

The sire and dam are definitely NOT DDR.


----------



## blackgsd22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for your time and info. I appreciate it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You are welcome.


----------



## Harold Del Rio (May 20, 2018)

I have a female from the same litter! He looks just like Rom.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Iwo is my dog Rorie's sire-wish I knew more about him-your byb is gorgeous!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Sire is all west German working lines. Some good stuff, but maybe not well combined. Don't have time to really go over it.
> 
> Dam is a mix of west German working lines, then some poorly thought out working lines crossed with show lines.
> 
> The sire and dam are definitely NOT DDR.


]There is NO DDR and there is NO Czech.
IF you were told this you need to make sure the breeder is corrected.

There is an assortment of west German working/sport lines.
There is a foundation maternal line which is Specialty American show ,
and backyard pet breeding - "dogs in the neighbourhood" types most likely.
Not a dog that you met through some competition , training or show that had
something to offer . 

You can not load this maternal line , the foundation, with Lord , Yoschy , Fero and the load of Greif who shows up many times and Sgaus also.

the dog is what the dog is.
You're going to have to recognize both the potential and the limitations . 
You have to be fair to the dog.

Capitalize on his good aspects , don't push him into expectations that he can not meet .

Make the dog , don't break the dog.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Ihczth, do you mean West German show Lines or American Show lines in the mix?


----------



## slackoff01 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beautiful dog, my pups sire was a large black GSD. Made some amazing puppies.

Sorry to hear it sounds like you got taken for a ride, personally would have never handed over a cent without seeing the AKC paperwork.

Dont let it get you down, you have what appears to be a great dog, enjoy!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Nurse Bishop, there are quite a bit of both German and American lines. The American lines are mostly pet lines (no titles) while the German lines have some very well known dogs (Kirschental, von Batu, Zamb von der Weinerau, etc.)


----------



## Harold Del Rio (May 20, 2018)

carmspack, just off the pedigree of the maternal line I think the breeder was selling the whole DDR based on the vom Gleisdreieck roots. I can see its a small trace of DDR 8gen back, so are you saying because its so small or so distant that it serves no bearing on the pedigree to date?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If they were selling the litter based on the one line to Lord vom Gleisdreieck 8 generations back, that is indeed FALSE ADVERTISING!! :rolleyes2:

Better they mention the linebreeding to Fado v. Karthago, or Jago v. d. Lindenhalle which is only 4-5 generations back!


----------



## Harold Del Rio (May 20, 2018)

Sunsilver, I like your thought process, but lets not forget that this breeding was done by a back yard breeder or as she calls herself a GSD hobbyist... hints why the sell of DDR and Czech was the main focus and not linebreeding. I am in no way defending the seller, just pointing out what the sale pitch was to blackgsd22.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

any ddr is co-incidental , Grischa and Lord but that is way back in the 1980's.

there was no plan or reason - they just happened to be there . 

it does not a DDR line or DDR dog make.

If for example every single other dog in that pedigree was a poodle , but somewhere back in the 1980's
someone had a poodle mix with GSD - what in 2018 do you have?

is it GSD that you can represent the dogs as. No . No more than you can say this pedigree is DDR or Czech.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

am I seeing this correctly -- this is a thread from 2016

so what was the outcome -- 

that OP had 10 posts in total -- 3 "tyical" concerns - ears , tail (they thought gay tail) and
the this current , I mean , old and resurrected , one about pedigree.

I wonder if the dog was offered for breeding.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, an old thread was resurrected. And its 2018 now.


----------

